# Hound with a drugs problem



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2016)

He likes sniffing crack 
Leica M4-2 + 50mmF1.5 asph Nokton, 20 years out of date FP4


----------



## timor (Mar 28, 2016)

Good dog. Should be working in the airport security detachment.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2016)

too much space at the top for me. 
love the countryside background though. 
gotta say, your new-to-you fuji blows your M4 full out of the water mate.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 28, 2016)

Funny picture.

Did you add all the noise in the sky? What are the white spots from, are they intentional?


----------



## timor (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchful said:


> What are the white spots from, are they intentional?


Well, it is called "grain" and is created by silver in developed film emulsion. FP4 (made by Ilford) shouldn't have so much grain normally, but 20 years past the "best before" no wonder it is fogging especially if Gary used Rodinal as the developer.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 28, 2016)

Ah, then the whits spots are scratches or dust? I really like the look, don't think that I don't. I have gotten used to digital and forgot my roots. I loved my Argus. (still have it, just can't afford to use it anymore) lol


----------



## timor (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Ah, then the whits spots are scratches or dust? I really like the look, don't think that I don't. I have gotten used to digital and forgot my roots. I loved my Argus. (still have it, just can't afford to use it anymore) lol


Oh, OK. I had closer look. Yes, the white spots mostly at the top that is dust. Gary got sloppy.
I thought you had the sky texture in mind.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> too much space at the top for me.
> love the countryside background though.
> gotta say, your new-to-you fuji blows your M4 full out of the water mate.


Not in handling 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Ah, then the whits spots are scratches or dust? I really like the look, don't think that I don't. I have gotten used to digital and forgot my roots. I loved my Argus. (still have it, just can't afford to use it anymore) lol


The film is 20 years out of date so any dust and crap could have gotten into it, these were just for fun

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Mar 29, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, then the whits spots are scratches or dust? I really like the look, don't think that I don't. I have gotten used to digital and forgot my roots. I loved my Argus. (still have it, just can't afford to use it anymore) lol
> ...


And which are *not for fun* ?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 29, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Funny picture.
> 
> Did you add all the noise in the sky? What are the white spots from, are they intentional?



not noise... GRAIN


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 29, 2016)

timor said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > What are the white spots from, are they intentional?
> ...



I got some really grainy one's today..... Lol. Don't even want to post... unless @gsgary wants a good laugh.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah... A little dusty.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Watchful said:
> ...


I sometimes make them really grainy on purpose by too vigorous agitation 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Yeah... A little dusty.


You would be dusty if your were left on top of a wardrobe for 23 years

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Yeah... A little dusty.


It could even be the one my ex wife threw at me saying I'm more interested in photography than her and she was dead right

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 29, 2016)

gsgary said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


Oh my, that explains mine. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

